# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Barrel Porting

## Muaithai

I have a Canik TP9sfx that I would like to get the barrel ported - can anyone recommend someone competent to port a pistol barrel using EDM spark erosion? Cheers

----------


## Muaithai

From my research, EDM gives a much better finish especially with regard to avoiding burrs inside the barrel.

----------


## Muaithai

Anyone you can recommend?

----------

